# WGSD - Charlotte, NC Kill date 9/14/09



## vegdoglover (Feb 21, 2007)

I can pull and temp foster. Can anyone take her? Please call me right away at 571-242-5694. They listed the dog as the wrong breed. She is a White Shepherd. Mods - please do not delete.

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?sear...6&LOCATION=CHRL 

This DOG - ID#A760466

I am an unaltered female, white Alaskan Husky.

My age is unknown and I weigh 38 pounds.

I was picked up in Charlotte.

I have been at the shelter since Sep 10, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old.
Back
For more information about this animal, call:
Animal Care & Control, Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department at (704) 336-3786
Ask for information about animal ID number A760466


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Is there a rescue with room? She has pull and temp foster help already available.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Alex do we know how she gets along with other dogs?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Any news? No longer listed on PetHarbor.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Still listed today...must have had some problem with the petharbor site. Bump


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Can anyone local temp test her and get a better picture? 

I know someone that is looking for a 6-8 month old WGSD.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I got this info from Alex. Looks like she has a bit more time than at first:

Supposedly, she has an owner but the number on record was not valid so they are mailing a letter to the owner. Because of this she will be on a hold for 10 days. I am going to stay on top of it though. Are you able to help at all? Btw, she was picked up with a male. I think they are both White Shepherds and not Huskies.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

IS THERE A PICTURE OF THE MALE? IF THE PHONE IS TURNED OFF THEY HAVE EITHER MOVED OR CAN NOT AFFORD THE BILL!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Still listed on website as of 9/18 at 9:00 pm cst.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This girl is still in need.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Is anyone trying to help this girl?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

There is help down south for this girl is there some help for this girl in the North?


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got this email:

URGENT: These two dogs are sweet but shy. We had them temp tested and both gals that met them said they would be great pets once in a secure environment. They have no rescue coming for them and they are set to be put down tomorrow. We have a sponsor that will pay for all their vaccinations! can get transport also 
Leah
[email protected] 



Year 
2009
Tag#

7057
Type 
DOG
Sex 
FEMALE

Breed 
SHEPHERD X
Color 
WHITE

Cage #
F12
Age 
1-4 yrs
Release Date
09/25/2009

OTHERS
Admitted Date
09/17/2009

Area Pickup: 

GARLAND AVE, GASTONIA

Remarks:









Year 
2009
Tag#
7121
Type 
DOG
Sex 
FEMALE

Breed 
SHEPHERD X
Color 
WHITE

Cage #
F14
Age 
1-2 yr
Release Date
09/25/2009

OTHERS
Admitted Date
09/21/2009

Area Pickup: 

RHYNE OAKLAND , LOWELL

Remarks:


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------

